# Puppy Pictures



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are too cute and so big now. Would love to be able to hold them.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh myy god, SO cute!!!! I love their little warm fuzzy bodies!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

*deep breath* Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!  Look at that face! Adorable!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I was hoping for some more pictures. They are so cute. Keep those pictures coming.....


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

How cute!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

How adorable! I love the little one lying on his back.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute...I want to kiss that little puppy tummy!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They are just beautiful!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mr. Yellow escaped the whelping box yesterday The first escapeeeee, yikes!! Picking up new batteries more pics tonight They all have their eyes open now They have blessed my life in so many ways. They make me smile each day.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless! hello little pups, you are the sweetest ever!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohhh,how sweet!!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

So cute! Please send puppy breath!


----------

